# Do sulawesi snails eat plants



## MJQMJQ (30 Nov 2019)

My sulawesi snail shell is kinda dissolving due to low PH and Im wondering whether it eats plants because my monte carlo apppeears to disappear/melt.My pest snails are still growing and no shell damage observed so sulawesi snails are more susceptible?My ph pen needs calibration and I havent bought the calibration solution yet.


----------



## dw1305 (30 Nov 2019)

Hi all, 





MJQMJQ said:


> My sulawesi snail shell is kinda dissolving due to low PH.....no shell damage observed so sulawesi snails are more susceptible?


I think they are pretty susceptible to low pH and hardness.  I think they come from "ancient lakes" and the conditions, in lake Poso etc., are pretty stable, so the snails have evolved in a relatively alkaline, high pH, environments. 

I can keep Ramshorn and Tadpole snails in my tanks, but they show shell erosion and never get very big. Some of the tanks support Malaysian Trumpet Snails, but other just aren't hard enough. 

I haven't tried these (or Nerites etc.) but I was given a few Assassin snails (_Anentome helena_) and they need much harder water than I have, and showed shell erosion really quickly.

cheers Darrel


----------



## MJQMJQ (30 Nov 2019)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, I think they are pretty susceptible to low pH and hardness.  I think they come from "ancient lakes" and the conditions, in lake Poso etc., are pretty stable, so the snails have evolved in a relatively alkaline, high pH, environments.
> 
> I can keep Ramshorn and Tadpole snails in my tanks, but they show shell erosion and never get very big. Some of the tanks support Malaysian Trumpet Snails, but other just aren't hard enough.
> 
> ...



I got myself one assassin snail last saturday to rid myself of the snail problem and so far its happily exploring at night with no shell damage yet.Hope it stays that way.


----------

